

Long stacktraces for V8 (Chrome and Node.js) implemented in user-land JavaScript - tlrobinson
https://github.com/tlrobinson/long-stack-traces

======
ivank
Reminds me of the Causeway debugger for E, which lets you view causality
traces instead of just stack traces:
<http://www.erights.org/elang/tools/causeway/>

